# Samsung PX2370



## Rohit1980 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am from Bangalore and have been trying for this LED monitor Samsung PX2370 for the last 5 months. Every time they say out of stock..

Is this monitor still available?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Samsung PX2370


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 17, 2011)

Rohit1980 said:


> I am from Bangalore and have been trying for this LED monitor Samsung PX2370 for the last 5 months. Every time they say out of stock..
> 
> Is this monitor still available?



Where did you try for it ?

My suggestions:

Go to Binary World in Indiranagar , bda complex.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah i went there some 3 months back after confirming with them they had that model.. On reaching there that guy showed me P2370  ...

Hmm.. Monitor out of stock in SMC international also


----------



## macho84 (Aug 11, 2011)

can you any one let me know where i can get the px model. I need it urgent.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

Hard to find one.. All the best..


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Where did you try for it ?
> 
> My suggestions:
> 
> Go to Binary World in Indiranagar , bda complex.



I got my dell monitor from those guys. Ask at Golchha in S.P road or any shop in SP Road for that matter. 

You can check out the Dell U2311H too. 14.5k 23" IPS, no HDMI. I gave my views on it too. check sig for link.


----------

